

MS in Computer Science from the University of South Africa: ridiculous? - falsestprophet

What would people think of a distance learning degree earned from the University of South Africa?<p>There are many proper universities in the United States that offer distance learning Computer Science degrees (like Illinois and Washington). But, they are pretty expensive. The tuition for two years at the University of South Africa is only a few grand (it is a pretty poor country).<p>As far as I can tell, the University of South Africa is a proper university unlike the University of Phoenix or DeVry.<p>What do people think of distance learning degrees in general? Would the location of the university compound concerns? Are those concerns justified?
======
breck
Can you provide a link?

